
There is no soft or hard Brexit - mbgaxyz
http://johnredwoodsdiary.com/2017/06/15/there-is-no-soft-or-hard-brexit/
======
qubex
As a dual UK/Italy citizenship-holder, I should be largely indifferent to
Brexit or even mildly in favour, as I stand to lose nothing (assuming Italy
stays in the EU) and might even stand to gain if the UK gains some exotic
advantage for it's citizens further afield.

However, on a deep and personal level, it horrifies me and I wish this spectre
would go away. Reading pro-Brexit pundits' dumb ”have our cake and eat it”
arguments annoys me deeply, particularly when they misrepresent the will of
the British people so drastically (”endorsed by 86% of voters”) in an attempt
to imply that the overwhelming majority are in favour of this madness.

